

Show HN: A simple Perl script that displays swapped processes on a Linux box - eveith
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7529780

======
eveith
Whoops, with typo. Fixed here:
[https://gist.github.com/eveith/7532528](https://gist.github.com/eveith/7532528)

